# Hands and Feet Bound, Decapitated, Ruled Suicide



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> The incident happened near 46th and Sheridan.
> Police say a woman who lives in the home found her husband dead in the garage.
> His hands and feet were tied and the body had been decapitated.
> Tulsa police told KRMG news, the death was due to suicide.


And, the update added to the story...



> Update: Police confirmed the death of the man involved was suicide. While they didn't want to get into the details of how it was done, they told KRMG news it's not uncommon for hanging suicides to end in decapitation.


It isn't uncommon that hanging suicides end in decapitation, but how common are hands and feet bound before the person hangs himself? Also, I am curious about the ceiling height of that garage. How did he get the height to pop off his head?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The link.

Tulsa man found decapitated, police suspect suicide | www.krmg.com


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It was Barry's union rep.

Suspicious to say the least.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Even the folks who have ammo stockpiled are out buying ammo right now. Just saying.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If the hands are bound in the front and the victim jumped from a significant height and was either using a thin wire to hang himself or was very heavy maybe.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

James m said:


> It was Barry's union rep.
> 
> Suspicious to say the least.


Who is this Barry?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> If the hands are bound in the front and the victim jumped from a significant height and was either using a thin wire to hang himself or was very heavy maybe.


See, that is why I am confused. What sort of cathedral garage did this guy have, why would he use wire, and how is a fat man going to pull off binding his hands and feet and jump from such a height?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The only question remaining: Did he bind his hands and feet before or after he cut off his head?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mcangus said:


> Who is this Barry?


Barry Soetoro - Obama's other name.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> The only question remaining: Did he bind his hands and feet before or after he cut off his head?


If Vince Foster was able to pull off his "suicide" ...


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Inor said:


> The only question remaining: Did he bind his hands and feet before or after he cut off his head?


He's THAT good,lol.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Barry Soetoro - Obama's other name.


LOL I was not aware of this. I will have to read up on this later.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, the update added to the story...
> 
> It isn't uncommon that hanging suicides end in decapitation, but how common are hands and feet bound before the person hangs himself? Also, I am curious about the ceiling height of that garage. How did he get the height to pop off his head?


It would be ruled that way by the coroner here. Nothing to look at here citizen. Move along. Think maybe she had something on the side with the coroner?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Vince Foster suicide was pretty sketchy, There should have been a lot of blood at the scene yet there was none. 
Hands and feet bound decapitated? I suppose it could happen, though I wouldn't rule out foul play being involved. 
Then there are all those banker suicides. 
Kind of makes one wonder what is really going on in the world these days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is a long list of people in and around the Clinton administration that committed suicide or had accidental deaths after having a 45 in the back of the head. Say wasn't Eric Holder under Janet Reno during this? Good thing I do not believe in conspiracy.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder who this guy was?.wonder what he did for a living?.......who he pissed off?.I guess we will never know the real story anyway.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have worked many, many suicidal hangings and almost every time they just lean into it from a chair or a slightly elevated position and slowly drift away. I have never worked one where the head popped off and you could never convince me this is "common". Possible? Yes, probable, no. I don't understand why a person who commits suicide would bind their own hands either unless it was an auto-erotic case and he was into that or they wanted to throw the Police a herring and make it look like murder.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tie the wire rope to ceiling/rafter.Tie your feet ,put rope/wire around neck,tie hands. Jump


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Tie the wire rope to ceiling/rafter.Tie your feet ,put rope/wire around neck,tie hands. Jump


The devil is in the details of the execution - pardon the pun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe I should read the link


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

There was a case in Savannah a couple years back where a city councilman was fished out of the river with his hands tied behind his back, ruled a suicide. I'm like really?!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Back in my early paramedic days, we had a guy fished out of the river that had four arrows in him. Ruled suicide at first, finally changed to accidental.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess you could say he was a target.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Back in my early paramedic days, we had a guy fished out of the river that had four arrows in him. Ruled suicide at first, finally changed to accidental.


LOL! That is ridiculous.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> There is a long list of people in and around the Clinton administration that committed suicide or had accidental deaths after having a 45 in the back of the head. Say wasn't Eric Holder under Janet Reno during this? Good thing I do not believe in conspiracy.


That's what first came to my mind; this stuff happened in Arkansas all the time ... nothing to see here, move along


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Suicide because he didn't watch his back in his own garage for "delusion of grandeur" mental subgrades? That's how he kill his self?
"Scuzlam assisted suicide"


----------

